# Too Late



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

What a waste,  So sad.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Ugh - that's frustrating- 
If the cantelope is still together and you've stacked them up like they were, they may make it. 
See if they're still alive in a month and feed them when you can. 
At this point you could put on dry sugar or candy if you had a super to protect it. 
Staple tarpaper or black plastic to the box with enough drape that it forms a skirt around the log so water/snow will not enter the hive through the top and cross your fingers. 

Good job in making the effort.

Take Care, 
-Erin


----------

